# SKA NATIONALS BILOXI



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wondering who's going to Biloxi for SKA Nationals. I'll be there with "Strike Two" staying at the IP Tuesday thru Thursday (free rooms), then moving to the Isle. I have 2 rooms booked Fri. & Sat. at the Isle and we may only need 1 so if somebody needs a room at the $89nt. rate and we don't shoot me a PM and I'll pass it to you. Hope the weather is good. Last year we looked like a surfboard riding the waves. > Ken


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

We'll be there! Should be arriving Tuesday evening - we'll be staying at the Isle. Lookin' forward to seein' everyone!


----------

